# Some photos of my babies...



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

I just thought I'd upload some pictures of my "flock" for you all to see! 

We've got my handsome Boo (my first ever bird!)



















Little Donnie, who passed away last summer <3










Olaf, the grumpy "snowman" (yes, I'm a Frozen fan  )










My gorgeous Cosmo (my first cockatiel!)










And of course, the new arrival we'll be picking up in just a few days time...










I feel really bad, because I actually have a third budgie called Pippin, but as he's staying with my dad for the winter, I have no photos of him as of yet... I'll update when I get some. I hope you enjoyed them! 

**Edit**

Here's a photo of Pippin!


----------



## TashaSha (Aug 11, 2014)

They are all soo cute, but Cosmo is just sooo beautiful.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

TashaSha said:


> They are all soo cute, but Cosmo is just sooo beautiful.


Aww, thank you! Cosmo also says thanks


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Such a nice flock, although I am partial to Boo


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Such a nice flock, although I am partial to Boo


Thank you! I really don't blame you... he's such a handsome boy


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful flock! :excited:


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Beautiful flock! :excited:


Thank you! I must say, you have a very beautiful flock yourself... I can't get over how _gorgeous_ Sophie's colours are


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

amberwydell said:


> I must say, you have a very beautiful flock yourself... I can't get over how _gorgeous_ Sophie's colours are


Thanks  Sophie is a lutino pearl split pied. She is a very fluorescent shade of yellow and I fell in love with her instantly.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They are all gorgeous, but Olaf especially so!


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Thanks  Sophie is a lutino pearl split pied. She is a very fluorescent shade of yellow and I fell in love with her instantly.


Well, you made a great find with her! 



moonchild said:


> They are all gorgeous, but Olaf especially so!


Thank you! Olaf is my dad's favourite, as well


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

They are all gorgeous, but I agree Boo is so handsome, I love that first picture


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

blueybluesky said:


> They are all gorgeous, but I agree Boo is so handsome, I love that first picture


Thank you! That's my favourite photo of him


----------

